

Show HN: Visualizing Vendor Focus in Information Security - dpeck
http://hst.barracudalabs.com/

======
dpeck
One of the authors here. I put this together with my team over a couple of
days this week with most of that time spent struggling to make the layout
somewhat easy to use.

I'd love to hear thoughts and criticisms from the HN crowd. Be gentle, we're
security and data people by trade, not web developers :)

